
Windows Command-Line: The Evolution of the Windows Command-Line - FollowSteph3
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/06/27/windows-command-line-the-evolution-of-the-windows-command-line/
======
rbanffy
> When you build your code in Visual Studio (VS), your build is spawned in a
> hidden Console window!

Having to spawn a console window to capture stdout is, at the very least, not
a reason to be favorably impressed.

